# First TIme Rib Smoker--how long?



## shann (Apr 19, 2011)

New guy here.  On Friday, I bought a Brinkmann's Electric Smoker.  I've read decidedly mixed reviews about it, but it was cheap and an easy way to give smoking a try. 

 I bought about 3lbs of what the butcher called "New England Style" ribs which looked like country ribs or spare ribs to me.  I put a dry rub on for 24 hours in the fridge,

I smoked for 4 hours.  The smoker temperature was about 250 according to my cheapie oven thermometer.  I then wrapped in foil and rested them for an hour. 

They were okay, but seemed a little overdone.  They were not tough but seemed a little dry.  But when I read here, it looks like ribs are a minimum of 5 hours (i.e. the 2-2-1).  Is the 250 just too high or were the ribs actually good for another hour in the smoker?  I also tossed a ring of kielbasa on the smoker which was delicious after about an hour.  Since it was an already cooked sausage, I didn't think it mattered how long I left it on for, really. 

All in all a fun experience.  I look forward to your feedback.  Thanks!


----------



## fife (Apr 19, 2011)

I would get a Maverick temp probe it is very good at being able to read the temp. This is prob the issue with the ribs. Good Luck and remember.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome!!!

There is tons of info here regarding ribs and Brinkmans..

Put what ever you want to investigate into the handy dandy search tool up top.

Here's a few to get ya started.....read the WIKIs too.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=ribs  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=brinkmans+mods  

 Have fun!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2011)

We need more info. A picture of the ribs would be helpful. Did the ribs come cut into individual pieces like CSR's or was the rack intact. If you follow the 2-2-1 or 3-2-1 method it's almost impossible not to get juicy tender ribs. For me 250 is too high. But like fife said, you won't know that without a good thermometer. I usually smoke my ribs at 210. Now would you please go over to roll call & introduce yourself to the group so we can give you a proper SMF welcome.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 19, 2011)

Ditto on what Al said

First, make sure you have accurate thermos.

pics needed to better evaluate

were the ribs sliced.

I do spares at 225° for a modified 3 - 2 - 1 about 5.5 hours.

I foil slightly before the 3 hour mark and remove the foil slightly before the last hour

So it goes like this 165 minutes (3) - 100 minutes (2) - 50 -60 minutes (1)


----------



## shann (Apr 19, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> We need more info. A picture of the ribs would be helpful. Did the ribs come cut into individual pieces like CSR's or was the rack intact. If you follow the 2-2-1 or 3-2-1 method it's almost impossible not to get juicy tender ribs. For me 250 is too high. But like fife said, you won't know that without a good thermometer. I usually smoke my ribs at 210. Now would you please go over to roll call & introduce yourself to the group so we can give you a proper SMF welcome.


I could send you a picture of my big belly, where the ribs reside!  The ribs came cut in two sections of about 4 ribs each.  I didn't pay all that much attention.  I do know that the smoker was consistently about 250, but I don't know any way I could reduce the heat.  I look forward to figuring this out; the finished product was really tasty, even if not perfect, so its a no lose proposition.


----------

